# Does PDC delivery make sense during the winter?



## 530i-2002 (Oct 8, 2007)

Picking my 135 mid-February, so assuming it takes 6 weeks or so to arrive, does it make sense to have it delivered to PDC in early April or end of March? Do they get much snow in SC?? Thanks.


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

530i-2002 said:


> Picking my 135 mid-February, so assuming it takes 6 weeks or so to arrive, does it make sense to have it delivered to PDC in early April or end of March? Do they get much snow in SC?? Thanks.


With an average temp of 51 in March and 60 in April and an average annual snow fall of 2.8 inches I don't think snow will be much of a factor. There are hundreds of web sites with historical weather statistics.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

530i-2002 said:


> Picking my 135 mid-February, so assuming it takes 6 weeks or so to arrive, does it make sense to have it delivered to PDC in early April or end of March? Do they get much snow in SC?? Thanks.


I assume you're doing ED ?
March usually is ok, but it's the early spring and weather can be changeable. However, when it snows, it usually doesn't last for more that a day.
I wouldn't hesitate to do PCD in March or April.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

I wouldn't hesitate to do it anytime of the year since you're there to learn driving skills under any conditions and its NYC (not your car ).


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

We normally get one winter event between mid December and mid March. Much more likely to get a cold rain. By April you are more apt to need your AC than snow tires. April weather is much nicer so shoot for that, but the odds of snow after mid March are very very low. Good Luck. N4S


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

I did the PDC in late February a couple of years ago and the temps were in the high 50's by mid-afternoon and it was great. Not much snow at all in this area but when it does come, the population doesn't do well in it - it happens so infrequently, we just don't learn how to deal with it.


----------



## 530i-2002 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks all for the weather info. Can someone elaborate on the performance driving skills they have you working on at the center? I understand the class and actual track driving only takes a couple of hours... Thanks.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You do three exercises. One is essentially a short, relatively low speed autocross. We did that first. They block off a portion of the Performance Center course and mark out what they want you to do with cones. Next we did an abs brake demonstration. You panic brake from 40, then 45, then 50. Again you have cones marking where your car is to be and the braking point. At the two higher speeds, you have to steer while braking. The last exercise is to demonstrate the stability control. We did it last. You go around a wet skidpad without the DSC and then with. Our instructors tried to get us to do 360s when the DSC was off. After lunch, you also got the opportunity for a hot lap. This is Donnie tossing a M3 around. Drifting corners, that kind of stuff. It was fun.

You also go from the Performance Center in a X5 over to the museum and manufacturing facility for a tour. On the way back for lunch, we drove over an obstacle course in the X5.

If you have the chance, you will enjoy it. It is not a lot of instruction, not like taking a course there.

Jim


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

There are sevral reasons I live here in the South. No snow and a milder climate are two of them!

C'mon on down!

Donnie Isley


----------



## 530i-2002 (Oct 8, 2007)

JimD1 said:


> You do three exercises. One is essentially a short, relatively low speed autocross. We did that first. They block off a portion of the Performance Center course and mark out what they want you to do with cones. Next we did an abs brake demonstration. You panic brake from 40, then 45, then 50. Again you have cones marking where your car is to be and the braking point. At the two higher speeds, you have to steer while braking. The last exercise is to demonstrate the stability control. We did it last. You go around a wet skidpad without the DSC and then with. Our instructors tried to get us to do 360s when the DSC was off. After lunch, you also got the opportunity for a hot lap. This is Donnie tossing a M3 around. Drifting corners, that kind of stuff. It was fun.
> 
> Jim


Sounds great, thanks for the information!


----------



## bp100tenex (Dec 12, 2008)

Picked up a car there last January. Nasty cold rainy morning... which just means more sliding on the autocross. It was a lot of fun. Don't be afraid of the weather. We have not had any real snow that lasts in a few years.


----------

